

FSF awards: Matthew Garrett and Gnome Foundation's Outreach Program for Women - edward
https://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-award-winners-announced

======
cmsj
Go go mjg59! :D

~~~
aardvark179
CRSids never die.

~~~
jlees
I got in the habit of not using mine since some of my past employers' email
schemes didn't allow numbers. :-(

------
chatman
Well deserved! GOPW ftw!

